# canadian vintage bicycle show and swap meet



## bicycle larry (Jun 2, 2014)

canadian vintage bicycle show 13 th annual sunday june 22  2014   ww.canadainvintagebicycleshow.com


----------



## mike j (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice photos, Bicycle Larry. Some really cool stuff, looks like a great day.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 2, 2014)

*canadian vintage bicycle show*

thanks for your reply mike i put a few more pictures on .


----------

